# Custom square baling



## Aadd1998 (Jun 15, 2016)

New to the page and new to custom harvesting. I found an ad on Craigslist, some guy needed his fields fully processed. Got a hold of him and went to take a look at the fields. About 10 acres total right in front of the barn. We settled on a price but after doing some research it seams I have undercut myself a bit. I'm going to be cutting teding raking and baling for a total of $1.40 per bale. I know this is low and I need to work on pricing but for this time I'm going with it. My question here is what do I charge to stack the hay in his barn? The barn is 100 yards from the field. Easy in and out, I can pull wagon in one side and pull straight out the other. Would like to make some money back from under cutting myself especially because I'll have to pay people to stack. The land owner is old and can't move hay around well. Also tips on pricing would be appreciated.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Around here people are paying $1.80-$2/bale for custom baling.


----------



## Aadd1998 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hayjosh said:


> Around here people are paying $1.80-$2/bale for custom baling.


How much should I charge to unload the kicker wagon and stack?


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I pay my kids and nephew min. of $10 per hour baler operator $15.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

My sq bale hay hauler charges $1 per bale to pick up bales in field take to barn 1/4 mile away to stack in barn. I charge $2 to cut,rake & sq bale a 60# bale


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I would charge .50 to stack in the barn.......


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

They bale cheap in Iowa.Avg price for sm sq balling is .70 with a range of .35-1.00

https://store.extension.iastate.edu/FileDownload.ashx?FileID=2320


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Minimum of $100/ hour cutting, .65 bale, .65 stacking. Minimum.


----------

